# Tranportation regulation



## Ratna (Aug 31, 2012)

I need information about transportation regulation for student in German special Gottingen. For information my daughter school in Hanover but we stay in Gottingen, can she get the free bus ticket in hanover n Gottingen because she is 14 years old. ?

Thank You for your help


----------

